# Detailing News - 12 Days of Xmas keep checking extra chances to win ! -



## WHIZZER

[/center]

We may do a Giveaway as part of the 12 days of Xmas just to our Youtube subscribers so make sure you are subscribed !!!!!

Its coming soon ............

Thanks to

POWERMAXED
REFLECTIONS DETAILNNG
LED LENSER
MONZA CAR CARE
FARECLA AND G3 PRO
MITCHELL AND KING
VALET PRO
DETAILEDONLINE
GTECHNIQ
BEARCARCARE
ULTIMATE FINISH
POLISHED BLISS
DODO JUICE
TETROSYL
A1SALES 
CLEANANDSHINY 
LABOCOSMETICA
CAMBRIDGE CONCOURS

CLOBBERIZER
SCANGRIP
DR LEATHER
PRESTIGE CAR CARE
AMMO NYC 
CARBON COLLECTIVE
ELITE CAR CARE
SAXONBRANDS
BRITEMAX
ULTRACLEAN
NASIOL
SERIOUS PERFORMANCE
CHIPEX
CLEANKINGS
ODK


----------



## Jack R

Can’t wait  not that I ever won anything


----------



## WHIZZER

Prizes keep pouring in ... this is going to be a great one !


----------



## RandomlySet

I'll get my acceptance speech ready now &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Andyblue

Wow, that is something special and I think all the contributors deserve a special thank you !


----------



## tictap

Brill, love this, never won anything though.......YET.


----------



## rojer386

Great news that this is continuing this year.


----------



## Peter77

Amazing. Always get my hopes up but not won anything yet. Always this year though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam6er

Excited


----------



## Derekh929

That's a lot of generous traders, lets hope I finally win something this year


----------



## WHIZZER

Thanks If we can spread the word on Social Media about the Sponsors Generosity it really helps with the competition - and of course supporting by buying from them helps as well 

thank u


----------



## Kerr

Great bunch of prizes coming as per usual. 



The site will be much busier soon. :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

Kerr said:


> Great bunch of prizes coming as per usual.
> 
> The site will be much busier soon. :lol:


Well that's the way it goes people always come out when Freebies are about ...

But as long as we can promote our sponsors then that's what we can do


----------



## AS_BO

It's that time again!! It's gotta be my year this year....... fingers crossed


----------



## Ernie Bernie

Hi. Ive got an unused bottle of CarChem Hard Shell that I'll never use. Could you make some use of it as a prize/charity thing in this promo? I look forward to it each year and could give a little back.


----------



## WHIZZER

Ernie Bernie said:


> Hi. Ive got an unused bottle of CarChem Hard Shell that I'll never use. Could you make some use of it as a prize/charity thing in this promo? I look forward to it each year and could give a little back.


we would love to do a giveaway with that perhaps


----------



## Kerr

WHIZZER said:


> Well that's the way it goes people always come out when Freebies are about ...
> 
> But as long as we can promote our sponsors then that's what we can do


Fair point. The sponsors do deserve exposure for what they offer.

Hopefully we can retain the visitors.


----------



## matt-rudd

Looking forward to it


----------



## wish wash

Kerr said:


> Great bunch of prizes coming as per usual.
> 
> The site will be much busier soon. :lol:


They'll soon start coming out the woodwork. I'd rather you pay to enter, all the money raised goes to xmas charities like the samaritans, make a wish, toys for tots etc. Win win for everyone.


----------



## Floss

wish wash said:


> They'll soon start coming out the woodwork. I'd rather you pay to enter, all the money raised goes to xmas charities like the samaritans, make a wish, toys for tots etc. Win win for everyone.


I like that idea, it also gives those of us that don't post a lot a chance to join in. I'm a pretty quiet person full stop so I prefer to read up on things rather than post (only got like 30 odd posts in nearly 3 years lol), but it'd be lovely to give to a worthwhile cause at the same time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## andy__d

im going to ask,, as despite being about and around for years,,(old user account that, i cant access as no access to the old email etc) what is the 12days of xmas thing ?

(i usually hibernate over xmas,, )


----------



## macca666

Here's last year's entry thread which should explain :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=400970


----------



## WHIZZER

and here is *last years* prize list !
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=400958


----------



## bigalc

Look forward to this every year as the sponsors are very generous and the mods put a lot of time and effort in it..

I personally think it would be great if every entry paid £2 the mods could forward the cash as a Christmas gift to a charity of their choice on behalf of the members here on DW.

Just a thought


----------



## davies20

I'm going to wet my pants!!!


----------



## WHIZZER

bigalc said:


> Look forward to this every year as the sponsors are very generous and the mods put a lot of time and effort in it..
> 
> I personally think it would be great if every entry paid £2 the mods could forward the cash as a Christmas gift to a charity of their choice on behalf of the members here on DW.
> 
> Just a thought


Well I might add a donation link to the entry thread but not make it compulsory


----------



## Ernie Bernie

WHIZZER said:


> we would love to do a giveaway with that perhaps


Happy to do whatever is your choice. Its a great product but I'll never use it so its much better going to someone who will use it.


----------



## Shug

davies20 said:


> I'm going to wet my pants!!!


Hopefully you win some microfibres and and biobrisk then :lol:


----------



## Sim

Great news this is back, and thanks to everyone behind the scenes that runs this. It's a huge undertaking that you seem to get little thanks for year on year.


----------



## muzzer

Here we go again, this just reminds me that i have not got long left to do my Christmas shopping


----------



## nbray67

Another great input from the retailers.

Fingers crossed on bagging one of the prizes!


----------



## andy__d

muzzer said:


> Here we go again, this just reminds me that i have not got long left to do my Christmas shopping


become a billy no mates like me then tis simples:driver::doublesho

thankies also for the link to what it is (or was last year) sounds stunning for those involved (and a 3 brandys headache for the mods and admins running it)


----------



## muzzer

andy__d said:


> thankies also for the link to what it is (or was last year) sounds stunning for those involved (and a 3 brandys headache for the mods and admins running it)


You have no idea :lol:


----------



## andy__d

muzzer said:


> You have no idea :lol:












i do,, thats the size of the brandy glass im thinking you all need after this:thumb:


----------



## AudiPhil

Very generous, thank you to all involved!


----------



## Demetrios72

Looking forward to this!

Thanks to all the sponsors :thumb:


----------



## Griffy

Awesome...was just thinking about when/if this was going to start this year :thumb:


----------



## MrG47

This is great. I am not aware of any similar giveaway in other industries/hobbies .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noddy r32

Hi wouldn’t it be a good idea if we all chiped with a new unwanted detailing product and do a charity raffle say a £1 ago :thumb:


----------



## Fairtony

reading about last christmas's prize pool, im super pumped for this years, ever since i joined the forum


----------



## Chris Donaldson

The generosity of the sponsors is amazing year on year. Well done to all involved in the forum attracting such great sponsors and prizes.


----------



## Cookies

Every year, the list of prizes is simply staggering. Really looking forward to this year's 12 days. 

Oh, and I'll happily give a donation to charity. Great shout that. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil

Cookies said:


> Every year, the list of prizes is simply staggering. Really looking forward to this year's 12 days.
> 
> Oh, and I'll happily give a donation to charity. Great shout that.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


The charity donation sounds like a great idea.


----------



## weedougall78

Charity donation is a cool idea, I'd be up for that.

I couldn't enter last year because of the minimum post entry limit, which I actually think was a good idea.


noddy r32 said:


> Hi wouldn't it be a good idea if we all chiped with a new unwanted detailing product and do a charity raffle say a £1 ago :thumb:


I like this idea, I'd be happy to donate something 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER

We may do a Giveaway as part of the 12 days of Xmas just to our Youtube subscribers


----------



## weedougall78

WHIZZER said:


> We may do a Giveaway as part of the 12 days of Xmas just to our Youtube subscribers


I didn't know you had a YouTube channel, I'll subscribe to that 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

weedougall78 said:


> I didn't know you had a YouTube channel, I'll subscribe to that
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Where have you been?!?.SJ.


----------



## weedougall78

stonejedi said:


> Where have you been?!?.SJ.


I genuinely didn't know, must've missed it somewhere. Which is odd because I'm on the FB and IG pages 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Leebo310

Has the entry thread gone up yet for this? I've had a bit of a look but can't see one, equally can't see any dates as to when one will be up.
I'm eager as you can tell


----------



## RandomlySet

Not yet


----------



## WHIZZER

Prizes keep coming in this is going to be a Fantastic 12 days


----------



## garage_dweller

This sounds fantastic, and the sponsors are very very generous. But sheesh there's a lot of rules


----------



## Mikej857

Sounds great but does every year

Not that ivw ever won &#55357;&#56877;


----------



## Blackwatch

Ive tried every year...maybe this is my year.


----------



## thedonji

WHIZZER said:


> [/center]
> 
> We may do a Giveaway as part of the 12 days of Xmas just to our Youtube subscribers so make sure you are subscribed !!!!!
> 
> Its coming soon ............
> 
> Thanks to
> 
> POWERMAXED
> REFLECTIONS DETAILNNG
> LED LENSER
> MONZA CAR CARE
> FARECLA AND G3 PRO
> MITCHELL AND KING
> VALET PRO
> DETAILEDONLINE
> GTECHNIQ
> BEARCARCARE
> ULTIMATE FINISH
> POLISHED BLISS
> DODO JUICE
> TETROSYL
> A1SALES
> CLEANANDSHINY
> LABOCOSMETICA
> CAMBRIDGE CONCOURS
> 
> CLOBBERIZER
> SCANGRIP
> DR LEATHER
> PRESTIGE CAR CARE
> AMMO NYC
> CARBON COLLECTIVE


Can't wait let's try this year

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

I can't wait bit get almost as disappointed with not winning as opening any present Christmas day I haven't purchased myself 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER

garage_dweller said:


> This sounds fantastic, and the sponsors are very very generous. But sheesh there's a lot of rules


Might be due to the some members taking the mick


----------



## muzzer

garage_dweller said:


> This sounds fantastic, and the sponsors are very very generous. But sheesh there's a lot of rules


As WHIZZER pointed out, over the years a few people have taken liberties and as such, we have had to add more rules. 
It is still a great competition though and despite never having won anything, half the fun is waiting for the anouncement of who has won just in case you see your name/ number appear.


----------



## shl-kelso

I am the only one that hears Andy Williams singing “It’s the most wonderful time of the year...” when Whizzer announces 12 Days?


----------



## VAG-hag

:thumb: It’s the most wonderful time of the year :thumb:


----------



## garage_dweller

> It is still a great competition though


Yeh completely agree. I have no issues with the rules, it's your site so you can run it exactly as you see fit.


----------



## WHIZZER

We will be doing a couple of extra giveaways this year - Facebook - Instagram and youtube ! make sure you watch out for them - you have to follow or subscribe to be in with a chance to win !!!!

Sponsored by POLISHED BLISS -


----------



## noddy r32

noddy r32 said:


> Hi wouldn't it be a good idea if we all chiped with a new unwanted detailing product and do a charity raffle say a £1 ago :thumb:


Is there anyway we could set this up:thumb:


----------



## beatty599

noddy r32 said:


> Is there anyway we could set this up:thumb:


Let's get a poll going and top 3 charities each get a third and run a separate prize for this one so it's optional.


----------



## Peter77

*Detailing News - 12 Days of Xmas updated extra chances to win ! -*



noddy r32 said:


> Hi wouldn't it be a good idea if we all chiped with a new unwanted detailing product and do a charity raffle say a £1 ago :thumb:


I'd be happy to donate a bottle of something for this. Sounds like a great idea

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vectra

Fantastic


----------



## WHIZZER

4 NEW PRIZES in today .....


Oh My The Cupboard is getting full .....


----------



## WHIZZER

and more another couple added to the pile - thanks to Elite Car Care and Saxon Brands


----------



## WHIZZER

BRitemax are in


----------



## WHIZZER

Thanks to ULTRACLEAN


----------



## thedonji

WHIZZER said:


> Might be due to the some members taking the mick


Have the rules changed from last year ?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## wysol2

No luck for last years I hope this year

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER

thedonji said:


> Have the rules changed from last year ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


haven't decided yet it was better last year for sure


----------



## WHIZZER

teaser one of the kits that's arrived !


----------



## WHIZZER

Chance TO WIN a Mircofibre Bundle from POLISHED BLISS on instagram


----------



## saul

Wow, it's that time of the year already! Where's the year gone. Excellent list of prizes, quick thank you to all the sponsors for their gifts and also big thank you to the team for arranging this again this year.

Can't wait, i'm soo excited I could crush a grape!!


----------



## KleenChris

This is going to be awesome


----------



## NMH

In it to win it this year!


----------



## John-R-

Looking forward to this again :thumb:

Our Forum sponsors are the best :thumb:

John


----------



## cangri

I neeeeddddddddddd iiiiiiiiiit


----------



## WHIZZER

ODK mystery box incoming !!!!!


----------



## WHIZZER

another competition to win as part of the 12 days of xmas - On Instagram @detailingworldofficial


----------



## WHIZZER

more arriving everyday !!!! Labocosmetica kits .... incoming ( this isn't their final kit but an example)


----------



## Demetrios72

Some great prizes!!

Thank you all :thumb:


----------



## weedougall78

Wow, its all piling up. The excitement builds by the day!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack

Wow, looks like it'll be another year with epic prizes. Well done to the sponsors and dw team


----------



## cangri

I can only wait to participate, and maybe win something.


----------



## WHIZZER

GIVEAWAY - WIN a 200ml pot or Pure Finish Wax from Bullet Polish Europe Ltd - Entry is on instagram @detailingworldofficial - Thanks to Bulletpolish for this prize - PART of Detialingworlds 12 days of Xmas


----------



## Leebo310

Is there an entry thread yet for the forum 12 days? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER

Leebo310 said:


> Is there an entry thread yet for the forum 12 days?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not yet


----------



## KleenChris

Fantastic competition prizes on offer as always :thumb:


----------



## noddy r32

beatty599 said:


> Let's get a poll going and top 3 charities each get a third and run a separate prize for this one so it's optional.


Sounds a great idea :thumb:


----------



## sbrocks

Can never get over the sponsors generosity at this time of year, EVERY YEAR!! Well done to all this in admin helping to organise this yet again!


----------



## WHIZZER

Prize list loaded up later......


----------



## Sicskate

Cool cool cool!! 

Always a great time of year for DW. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveom2

Love a free gift or 2


----------



## dazzlers82

just watched the you tube video, we have some amazing sponsors on this forum. well done guys


----------



## WHIZZER

prize list live !!


----------



## WHIZZER

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=410226


----------



## cangri

Even tough I might not win. Thank you to all the sponsors!


----------



## lis5662

Cool news. Thanks to Detailing World


----------



## WHIZZER

noddy r32 said:


> Is there anyway we could set this up:thumb:





beatty599 said:


> Let's get a poll going and top 3 charities each get a third and run a separate prize for this one so it's optional.





Peter77 said:


> I'd be happy to donate a bottle of something for this. Sounds like a great idea
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





thedonji said:


> Have the rules changed from last year ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk





noddy r32 said:


> Sounds a great idea :thumb:


Hi chaps we added a new part to the prize list that does allow a donation to our charity

https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/bill-rogers


----------

